# Pets Are Not Disposable



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## HBas (Sep 2, 2015)

Terrible heartless people out there


----------



## forgetmenot (Sep 2, 2015)

glad kittens got saved  hopefully find good homes for them


----------

